# So Sad There Aren't Words



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2016)

Basically Callie got in the neighbors yard. Maybe a tunnel in the back bushes? He can't leap the fence, it's too high. The long and short is I have to find a rescue group ASAP. See if I can place him maybe I can know where he is and visit. If she takes it to court they could just take him. I have to go to work, can't go crying and mess up my makeup.

So many other things to deal with. But what little heart I have left is shattering yet again. My baby boy...I know there aren't any other choices. It's just the way it is.


----------



## Carla (Dec 10, 2016)

Did he do anything besides getting into her yard? It sounds like you and the neighbor aren't on the best of terms for you to be that concerned. I sure hope nothing happened and you can fix the problem. Very sorry for your situation there, Fur. Certainly get the impression he is your "baby"--hope it works out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

Did he do any damage Fur?  What makes you think she'll take it to court?  I'd definitely not want to get rid of him unless there was no other option, you can always beef up the fencing so it won't happen again.


----------



## boaterboi (Dec 10, 2016)

I also hope you can find a way to keep your doggie.


----------



## aeron (Dec 10, 2016)

I find it astonishing that a neighbour would take legal action because next doors dog got into their garden without at least discussing how any damage that had been caused might be addressed.  For my part it would need to be pretty enormous damage before I went beyond "please try to keep you dog from getting in to my garden" 

I really do hope that this horrible situation can be resolved in a decent and neighbourly way.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 10, 2016)

Is it not possible to keep him in  then let him out only when he with you  or walk him on a leash when he needs to go out, this way he could stay with you. It seems a bit drastic to let him go.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2016)

I guess it's part of aging...when you think you've seen or done the worst and surprise...there IS something worse. I used to think it was when it dawned on me through a FaceBook post that my oldest daughter was for all practical purposes dead to me. For many years I held out thinking she would get older and come to her senses. Not going to happen in this lifetime. Such a good little sheeple...

Then there was her sister. Fresh out of eating disorder treatment and smirking how she had fooled them and actually lost weight. No baby I love you dearly but you cannot stay here anymore. You have two siblings, your Dad, me, all watching you self destruct. You can not stay here anymore. A few months later she attempted suicide. I had to do the missing person's report. Well I chose to do it. You know when she recovered they blamed me yet again.

Now a dog I've loved for four years. Yes he bit her, but it was a minor wound. Bigger dogs can chew through bone, if he had been angry and wanted to hurt her he could have very easily. It was a very minor wound, but she and the police saw Cujo the Pit Bull. But they set him up. I know uniforms make many dogs tweaky. Strange men on their private property and many dogs will be unhappy. So make him do a face off with two male strangers in uniform on our walkway. What do you think would happen?

You know if he was a Doxie in the exact situation, same injury...wouldn't be the same hysteria.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

A bite is serious Fur, sorry it happened.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2016)

I know that. But I see a soft brown wrinkled face snoring next to me. Just one more loss ya know? It's heartbreaking.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 10, 2016)

Does your neighbour have children or pets? Maybe she is concerned for their safety. I don't think it was a set up as your dog went into her yard. I know you love your dog but I don't think your neighbour is at fault in this instance.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2016)

No the set up was the police officers. In such a situation how can you tell them, you are in uniform. You are strange men. You are on our property. He is going to make unhappy sounds over this. The sadly ironic thing is we had Sophie for a long time now. When my husband's brother charged in threatening violence on the house. Sophie hid until the last officer left.

Callie has been there for me. Any noise, any anything and he is right on it. With him gone we'll be on our own again. The brother comes back and until he breaks an actual law...the police can do nothing. I'd like to wake the frickin' neighbor..." Oh we got rid of our scary dog but Mitchell is down there punching holes in the walls. I think you might be obligated to stop it right?


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 10, 2016)

A single minor bite wound shouldn't mean you have to give him away.  Did the neighbor require medical treatment? If there have been no previous problems, and the dog is current on vaccinations, you can likely do a 2 week home quarantine.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2016)

Yep, we're *(&^ed on vaccines. A few months behind because of finances. She had a frickin' minor scratch from a dog who is scarier than Cujo. I've started the crying and I can't stop. Vodka and sleepy meds, still not enough.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 10, 2016)

fureverywhere, sweetie this may sound tough but  you need to get a grip, you are not going to be any good to you or the dog until you do. The vodka and neds are not going to help and you need to be clearheaded. I perhaps should not be saying this but ..well I am sticking my neck out.

 I know dogs, if he is provoked and he nips he will be considered a danger even if he is a pussycat at home. For the time being at least you need to keep him in for his sake and for yours. 

There are groups out there that will assess him for you , that is a start. We all know that some breeds of dog are all thought of as bad to some folks and what one breed may get away with another won't. Contact some of the groups, even the SPCA have assessors, your vet would know some too, look online in your area. There will be advisor groups in your area that can help you.

Don't wait for your neighbor to do anything, get yourself clued in before anything happens.

If he is going to be a biter under some circumstances you need to know that too, that is tough to deal with but that may not be the case and that is why you need someone to help you, if it does go to court that help could be very valuable.

Sending you a big hug and him too..

XX Jeannine


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 11, 2016)

The best thing was first call this morning. A woman who owns a local grooming place and rescue too. She talked to me a long while. Try to make peace and apologize all over the place. I'm not good with speaking but I write really well. My girl put a card in her mailbox...basically...

I'm so very sorry that happened, we didn't know there was a hole in the back bushes.

From now on no dogs in the yard at all. We will walk them safely secured.

We will protect you and other neighbors as first priority.

She remembers my husband's brother as a youth throwing fire crackers on her roof. Now he is middle aged with a grudge and gun permit.

The last time his brother came it took four officers to remove him from the property.

I'm begging her, my husband's Parkinson's and he's too feeble to do a thing. Callie is our only defense. Please, for all of us.


----------



## Wilberforce (Dec 11, 2016)

Good that is fine start, hopefully she will not allow what she feels for the brother to influence her. I find most people are pretty reasonable if you hold your cool and show sensible resolutions to a probem, it would seem that is what you have done. Good Luck  I shall be thinking of you.XX Jeannine


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd follow up later today or tomorrow in person.  I think for something like this, a face-to-face is always better, even if you feel awkward about it.  It puts a face on your anguish.

And I think it is *super important* to get his vaccinations current right away.  That could be a HUGE point if they try to say you're an irresponsible dog owner.  AND get that hole fixed, no matter what it takes.  If this happens again, it would be big trouble for Callie.  

I can imagine how hard this is for you.  I get how much that dog means to you.

Did the cops issue a citation to you?  I hope not.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2016)

Do you have homeowners insurance that will cover your neighbor being bitten by Callie, fureverywhere?  A bite is a bite, regardless how much damage ones pet does to someone else.  I'm sure you know, if this goes to court, you'll be reminded that any pet should be under the control of the owner at all times and vaccinations should be up to date.  For your neighbor to call the police, she must be scared of Callie after this incident.

We have a friend that owned a German Sheperd.  A woman came onto his property unannounced and his dog bit the woman.  It was up to date on vaccines, but still was required to keep it quarantined for 10 days.  She sued and won, came away $50,000 richer.  

I hope things work out for you, fureverywhere.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

No citation but you know he was being judged just standing there. If he was even a German Shepherd it would be a different reaction. I know what happened there. He thought he was playing and she was scared witless, just a very sad situation that should have never happened. Thank my in-laws for repairing the fence piece meal over forty years. It wasn't even complete when we moved in. They used to just literally push their dog outside a few times a day. If she came back she came back.

It's just that terrible helpless feeling. I remember many years ago my two daughters were attention grabbing drama queens. They were both in junior high and I was supposed to pick them up at the library. They didn't show up so I went across the street to the school. There in the guidance office were the girls, the police, the principal and someone calling child protection. You know when you're in such a bad situation so suddenly you shut down?

Then of course people misread it as indifference. Apparently their friends uncle was improper<<<shock one>>> and apparently they told me and I didn't believe them<<<shock two>>> Nobody believed I had heard nothing about the situation. When we got home late my husband was enraged because I had let them be friends with that family's children<<<shock three>>> Well so obviously of course another thing that was all my fault.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

She sued and won, came away $50,000 richer.  

Good luck with that...I don't think the cars and house combined equal a quarter of that.

But I just thought of another way of looking at things and I pray the neighbor will see it too. We live in close packed suburb. Imagining the scenario of husband's crazy brother breaking in again...but armed this time. He could kill not only us but possibly a stray neighbor, an officer or more...depending how a good a shot he is and the size of the weapon.

Big old house and lots of places to hide. Even a swat team would have a hard time securing it all around. Imagine the headlines.

Or imagine the brother breaking in and armed...and being disabled by a big serious dog before he has a chance to take a shot.

It could happen...

So keep them out of the yard and have walkies several times a day...exercise for everyone and everyone is safe.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 12, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I guess it's part of aging...when you think you've seen or done the worst and surprise...there IS something worse. I used to think it was when it dawned on me through a FaceBook post that my oldest daughter was for all practical purposes dead to me. For many years I held out thinking she would get older and come to her senses. Not going to happen in this lifetime. Such a good little sheeple...
> 
> Then there was her sister. Fresh out of eating disorder treatment and smirking how she had fooled them and actually lost weight. No baby I love you dearly but you cannot stay here anymore. You have two siblings, your Dad, me, all watching you self destruct. You can not stay here anymore. A few months later she attempted suicide. I had to do the missing person's report. Well I chose to do it. You know when she recovered they blamed me yet again.
> 
> ...


I would just offer to pay any medical bills and then keep Callie by your side and don't let her out alone.  You don't have to get rid of her.  A minor bite is not the end of the world.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Fur, I don't think you will lose your dog over this straying into the neighbor's yard.

You might be fined for allowing your dog off your premises unleashed and maybe for shots being overdue.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you everyone who has had kind thoughts coming our way. Right after it happened I was shattered and so afraid. No, I think if they had wanted to they would have taken him right there. Now we just have to be super careful in the future...and the shots too, definitely the shots.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2016)

Glad you feel better, Fur...I know that initial, panicky feeling when something goes wrong.  

Just never, ever let the dog go outside unleashed. Pretend like you live in a condo like me, or big city apartment and 4 times a day you just *have* to walk that dog! (at least) 

I complain sometimes, but when I think of being without my dog I remember how it's all so worth it!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 12, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I would just offer to pay any medical bills and then keep Callie by your side and don't let her out alone.  You don't have to get rid of her.  A minor bite is not the end of the world.


I call a "minor bite" from a breed that can "rip your face off"  a lucky escape.
I'm sorry to add to your distress, Fur, but you have just had a serious warning and you need to face some realities.
Callie must be more carefully secured within your property. You may already be very short of options.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

I know that now. If he was a cranky Beagle it would be different. But I know the reflex bias against the breed. Just absolutely no situation where he can be judged out of control. The surprise is with me they are the best behaved beasts you could ask for. I can just say " CALLIE", he drops his head and tail and marches behind me. Sophie is even more obedient out of fear. Really though, I got the wake-up to keep my babies safe.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2016)

Don't tell anyone, but I love my Callie more than any human or creature in my life. I will do anything to keep him safe. He keeps me safe just being himself. I wake in the morning to him so relaxed he looks like a Shar Pei on my pillow between me and my daughter. Really he looks serious but I brought him to my job...bunch of young women bully lovers. He became the most waggy, drooly, pup you could ever ask for. Really look at that face...


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 13, 2016)

He has sweet look about him.  People need to understand that a dog is not just an animal.  He is a brother, a sister, a friend.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 13, 2016)

Until he farts under the covers...but really you couldn't ask for a more gentle dog.


----------

